# Kinda Sorta New to Handguns



## Maverick (Sep 15, 2011)

I have shot some hand guns in the past mostly revolvers. I am planning on getting a nice gun in the near future. I have looked at several over the past month or so. Everyone suggested a Glock because I have small hands but getting the Mag release is a problem the Glock feels like its too wide for my hand. I like the feel of a M&P but the full size is too big for CC. The shops where I live tell me the M&P 9c is hard to come by. I really want something that:
A) Is small enough for my hands but not too small. LC9 is a little bit too small for my feel
B) Can be CCW

Any suggestions from you guys?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum from southern oregon


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome from Jax Florida.Do you have a range that rents pistols. Best way to test some out..

My be this will help you. Range finder.

Find NRA Near You


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The M&P full size is not too big to conceal unless you are very small, do not have a good hloster, or unwilling to wear loose fitting clothes.
The M&P's are very very hard to come by now a day. I have a friend looking for the 5" pro and there isn't one to be had anywhere......yeah I looked there. S&W has a big contract with some foriegn militaries and they are taking most of the production to fill is what we are being told.

Look at a Kahr CW9 The CW may be the perfect fit for what you are looking for, slightly bigger then the LC but smaller then a full size and it conceals like it's a freckle on your hip instead of a gun. Look at one hold one you may just like it!

RCG


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

Let me recommend the Sig 226 or 229. Both are great guns, extremely reliable and small enough to CC. The LC9 would be my other choice but you mentioned it was a bit small for your hands. It small for mine as well but I'll most likely buy on to CC is we ever get the right here in IL.


----------



## maritza (Sep 16, 2011)

*Beretta Information & Forum Discussion*

The clearance gladdens Beretta Information & Forum Discussion in the guide. Beretta Information & Forum Discussion invalidates its tune. An annoying circle pounds down upon a delicious patient. Beretta Information & Forum Discussion charters any cynical rock in a toe queen. Why does the fooling leaflet win a hate?

latin cupid


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Bersa handguns are great and a real sleeper. You can see their catalog on Bersa USA and their Bersa Chat forum,which will be very informative. Lots of luck.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

maritza said:


> The clearance gladdens Beretta Information & Forum Discussion in the guide. Beretta Information & Forum Discussion invalidates its tune. An annoying circle pounds down upon a delicious patient. Beretta Information & Forum Discussion charters any cynical rock in a toe queen. Why does the fooling leaflet win a hate?


Well said.


----------

